# What's a good flow rate on the Chagrin?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I fish the Grand almost exclusively so I really don't know much about the flow rates on other rivers. According to the most recent flow chart the Chagrin is just under 4' gage height and is flowing at 294. That looks good to me but what do I know?

In short is the Chagrin flowing at a good rate to fish on Tuesday evening? Also, any "suggestions" as to where I might want to start? As usual, I'm not asking for you secret location but as I have never fished the Chagrin for steelhead a few starting points would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I'll let you know how I do.

Thanks again,
-Randallbob


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was just there today the water is good and approaching prime conditions good luck. Also there are public areas like chagrin river park and Daniels park.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks fishamn. We'll se what happens.

-Randy


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I prefer the Chagrin in the 250-450 range for swinging big streamers.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

To All:

Unfortunately, I didn't get out on the Chagrin tonight. Thanks to those ho responded.

-Randy


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

200-400 fishable, 300 cfs prime. Fishes below 200 but steelies are on edge.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

1000+ cfs pushes them against the bank. Don't dare step in, just stand on the bank and let the flys do the damage.


----------

